# What is LOUDEST portable speaker with 3.5 headphone jack?



## Mega-Japan (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not quite sure if this is the appropriate board, but I didn't find the rest fitting enough.

I'm looking for the LOUDEST little speaker type of thing that you can connect to ANY mp3 player via 3.5 headphone jack (NOT iPod speaker). A speaker so loud it can be heard even on the disco.

Anyone has any recommendation? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bo_Fox (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, what an interesting question..   I've always been wondering about this thing myself.  Yeah, what's the loudest possible thing?  

However, if you want it to be that loud, it would probably need a small amplifier to go along with it, which of course needs to be connected to a power source (perhaps batteries would be good enough)?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2009)

Not very.  3.5mm is designed to carry a signal, not necessarily make it powerful.  To make it loud/penatrating, you need to amplify it and that means injection 100s of watts from an outlet.  For a public gatherings, you'll need a total RMS of well into the 1000s, if not 10s of thousands of watts.  People en masse make, and absorb, a lot of noise and, put simply, it must be overpowered.


3.5mm only provides enough power for, as far as I know, 2w RMS.


----------



## Binge (Sep 28, 2009)

modified megaphone 4 portable noise


----------



## Mega-Japan (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm aware, though I just want to know what's the loudest mini speaker of this sort out there. Even if it doesn't blow away that disco .


----------

